# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  الطحاوية بالثوب الجديد

## سراج منير

*  الطحاوية بالثوب الجديد*   *بسم الله*  *  - نقول في توحيد الله معتقدين بتوفيق الله إن الله واحد لا شريك له*  *و نفي الشريك عن الله تعالى لا يتم إلا بنفي ثلاثة أنواع من الشرك :* *الأول : الشرك في الربوبية وذلك بأن يعتقد أن مع الله خالقا آخر - سبحانه وتعالى - كما هو اعتقاد المجوس القائلين بأن للشر خالقا غير الله سبحانه . وهذا النوع في هذه الأمة قليل والحمد لله وإن كان قريبا منه قول المعتزلة :* * إن الشر إنما هو من خلق الإنسان وإلى ذلك الإشارة بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : *  *" القدرية مجوس هذه الأمة.*  *الثاني : الشرك في الألوهية أو العبودية وهو أن يعبد مع الله غيره من الأنبياء والصالحين كالاستغاثة بهم وندائهم عند الشدائد ونحو ذلك . وهذا مع الأسف في هذه الأمة كثير ويحمل وزره الأكبر أولئك المشايخ الذين يؤيدون هذا النوع من الشرك باسم التوسل " يسمونها بغير اسمها " .* *الثالث : الشرك في الصفات وذلك بأن يصف بعض خلقه تعالى ببعض الصفات الخاصة به عز وجل كعلم الغيب مثلا وهذا النوع منتشر في كثير من الصوفية .ومن تأثر بهم مثل قول بعضهم في مدحه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :" فإن من جودك الدنيا وضرتها ومن علومك علم اللوح والقلم" .*   *ومن هنا جاء ضلال بعض الدجالين يزعمون أنهم يرون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اليوم يقظة ويسألونه عما خفي عليهم من بواطن نفوس من يخالطونهم ويريدون تأميرهم في بعض شؤونهم ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما كان ليعلم مثل ذلك في حال حياته { ولو كنت أعلم الغيب لاستكثرت من الخير وما مسني السوء }   فكيف يعلم ذلك بعد وفاته وانتقاله إلى الرفيق الأعلى ؟ .*   *هذه الأنواع الثلاثة من الشرك من نفاها عن الله في توحيده إياه فوحده في ذاته وفي عبادته وفي صفاته فهو الموحد الذي تشمله كل الفضائل الخاصة بالموحدين ومن أخل بشيء منه فهو الذي يتوجه إليه مثل قوله تعالى : ( لئن أشركت ليحبطن* *عملك ولتكونن من الخاسرين )   فاحفظ هذا فإنه أهم شيء في العقيدة فلا جرم اننا بدأنا به   ( ربنا اغفر لنا ولإخواننا الذين سبقونا بالإيمان ) *   *2 - ولا شي مثله*  *  هذا أصل من أصول التوحيد وهو أن الله تعالى ليس كمثله شيء لا في ذاته ولا في صفاته ولا في أفعاله ولكن المبتدعة والمتأولة قد اتخذوه أصلا لإنكار كثير من صفات الله تبارك وتعالى فكلما ضاقت قلوبهم عن الإيمان بصفة من صفاته عز وجل سلطوا عليها معاول التأويل والهدم فأنكروها واستدلوا على ذلك بقوله تعالى : ( ليس كمثله شيء ) متجاهلين تمام الآية : ( وهو السميع البصير ) فهي قد جمعت بين التنزيه والإثبات فمن أراد السلامة في عقيدته فعليه أن ينزه الله تعالى عن مشابهته للحوادث دون تأويل أو تعطيل وأن يثبت له عز وجل من الصفات كل ما أثبته لنفسه في كتابه أو حديث نبيه دون تمثيل وهذا هو مذهب السلف ( فبهداهم اقتده)*   *3 - ولا شيء يعجزه .*  *4 - ولا إله غيره .*  *5 - قديم   بلا ابتداء دائم بلا انتهاء .*   *اعلم أنه ليس من أسماء الله تعالى : ( القديم) وإنما هو من استعمال المتكلمين فإن القديم في لغة العرب التي نزل بها القرآن - هو المتقدم على غيره فيقال : هذا قديم للعتيق وهذا جديد للحديث ولم يستعملوا هذا الاسم إلا في المتقدم على غيره لا فيما لم يسبقه عدم كما قال تعالى : ( حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم ) والعرجون القديم : الذي يبقى إلى حين وجود العرجون الثاني فإذا وجد الجديد قيل للأول قديم وإن كان مسبوقا بغيره*  * لكن لا مانع من     " أنه يجوز وصفه  سبحانه بالقدم بمعنى أنه يخبر عنه بذلك وباب الأخبار أوسع من باب الصفات التوقيفية .*  *6 - لا يفنى ولا يبيد .*  *  7 - ولا يكون إلا ما يريد .*  *8 - لا تبلغه الأوهام ولا تدركه الأفهام . *   *9 - ولا يشبه الأنام*  *  فيه رد لقول المشبهة الذين يشبهون الخالق بالمخلوق سبحانه وتعالى قال عز وجل : ( ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير   وليس المراد نفي الصفات كما يقول أهل البدع فانة جلا وعلا  : لا يشبه شيئا من خلقه ولا يشبهه شيء من خلقه وصفاته كلها خلاف صفات المخلوقين يعلم لا كعلمنا ويقدر لا كقدرتنا ويرى لا كرؤيتنا*   *10 - حي لا يموت قيوم لا ينام .*   *11 - خالق بلا حاجة رازق بلا مؤنة*  *  أي بلا ثقل وكلفة *   *12 - مميت بلا مخافة باعث بلا مشقة*    *13 - ما زال بصفاته قديما قبل خلقه لم يزدد بكونهم شيئا لم يكن قبلهم من صفته وكما كان بصفاته أزليا كذلك لا يزال عليها أبديا .* *14 - ليس بعد خلق الخلق استفاد اسم ( الخالق ) ولا بإحداثه البرية استفاد اسم ( الباري ) .*   *15 - له معنى الربوبية ولا مربوب ومعنى الخالق ولا مخلوق .*   *16 - وكما أنه محيي الموتى بعدما أحيا استحق هذا الاسم قبل إحيائهم كذلك استحق اسم الخالق قبل إنشائهم .*  *17 - ذلك بأنه على كل شيء   قدير وكل شيء إليه* *  " يجيء في كلام بعض الناس : وهو على ما يشاء قدير وليس ذلك بصواب بل الصواب ما جاء بالكتاب والسنة : وهو على كل شيء قدير لعموم مشيئته وقدرته تعالى*   *18 - خلق الخلق بعمله .*  *             19 - وقدر لهم أقدارا .*  *20 - وضرب لهم آجالا .*   * 21  - ولم يخف عليه شيء قبل أن يخلقهم وعلم ما هم عاملون قبل أن يخلقهم . *   *   22 - وأمرهم بطاعته ونهاهم عن معصيته .*  *23 - وكل شيء يجري بتقديره ومشيئته ومشيئته تنفذ لا مشيئة للعباد إلا ما شاء لهم فما شاء لهم كان وما لم يشأ لم يكن*  *  يعني أن مشيئته تعالى وإرادته شاملة لكل ما يقع في هذا الكون من خير أو شر وهدى أو ضلال والآيات الدالة على ذلك كثيرة*   *24 - يهدي من يشاء ويعصم ويعافي فضلا ويضل من يشاء ويخذل ويبتلي عدلا .*  *25 - وكلهم يتقلبون في مشيئته بين فضله وعدله .*  *26 - وهو متعال عن الأضداد والأنداد .*  *27 - لا راد لقضائه ولا معقب لحكمه ولا غالب لأمره .*  *28 - آمنا بذلك كله وأيقنا أن كلا من عنده .*  *29 - وأن محمدا عبده المصطفى ونبيه المجتبى ورسوله المرتضى*  *   اعلم أن كل رسول نبي وليس كل نبي رسولا وقد ذكروا فروقا بين الرسول والنبي   ولعل الأقرب أن الرسول من بعث بشعر جديد والنبي من بعث لتقرير شرع من قبله وهو بالطبع مأمور بتبليغه إذ من المعلوم أن العلماء مأمورون بذلك فهم بذلك أولى كما لا يخفى .*  *30 - وأنه خاتم الأنبياء وإمام الأتقياء وسيد المرسلين*  *  هذه العقيدة ثبتت في أحاديث كثيرة مستفيضة تلقتها الأمة بالقبول .   فهي تفيد العلم واليقين فهو صلى الله عليه وسلم سيد المرسلين يقينا   .*   *وحبيب رب العالمين*  *  بل هو خليل رب العالمين فإن الخلة أعلى مرتبة من المحبة وأكمل ولذلك قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن الله اتخذني خليلا كما اتخذ إبراهيم خليلا" ولذلك لم يثبت في حديث أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم حبيب الله . *   *31 - وكل دعوى النبوة بعده فغي وهوى*  *وقد أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمته نصحا لهم وتحذيرا في أحاديث كثيرة أنه سيكون بعده دجالون كثيرون وقال في بعضها : " كلهم يزعم أنه نبي وأنا خاتم النبيين لا نبي بعدي"    - ومن هؤلاء الدجالين " ميرزا غلام أحمد القادياني" الذي ادعى النبوة وله أتباع منتشرون في الهند وألمانيا وإنكلترا وأمريكا ولهم فيها مساجد يضلون بها المسلمين وكان منهم في سوريا أفراد استأصل الله شأفتهم وقطع دابرهم ولهم عقائد كثيرة غير اعتقادهم بقاء النبوة بعده صلى الله عليه وسلم .*  * وسلفهم فيه ابن عربي الصوفي   وهم بلا شك ممن عناهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح عنه : " يكون في آخر الزمان دجالون كذابون يأتونكم من الأحاديث بما لم تسمعوا أنتم ولا آباؤكم فإياكم وإياهم لا يضلونكم ولا يفتنونكم*   *-وإن من أبرز علاماتهم أنهم حين يبدءون بالتحدث عن دعوتهم إنما يبتدئون قبل كل شيء بإثبات موت عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام فإذا تمكنوا من ذلك بزعمهم انتقلوا إلى مرحلة ثانية وهي ذكر الأحاديث الواردة بنزول عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام ويتظاهرون بالإيمان بها ثم سرعان ما يتأولونها ما دام أنهم أثبتوا بزعمهم موته بأن المقصود نزول مثيل عيسى وأنه هو غلام أحمد القادياني ولهم   مثل هذا التأويل الشيء الكثير والكثير جدا مما جعلنا نقطع بأنهم طائفة من الباطنية الملحدة . *    *32 - وهو المبعوث إلى عامة الجن   وكافة الورى بالحق والهدى وبالنور والضياء .*  *  ومن ضلالات القاديانية إنكارهم ل ( الجن ) كخلق غير الإنس ويتأولون كل الآيات والأحاديث المصرحة بوجودهم ومباينتهم للإنس في الخلق بما يعود إلى أنهم الإنس أنفسهم أو طائفة منهم حتى إبليس نفسه يقولون إنه إنسي شرير فما أضلهم .* *بسقر حيث قال تعالى ( سأصليه سقر )   فلما أوعد الله بسقر لمن قال : ( إن هذا إلا قول البشر)   علمنا وأيقنا أنه قول خالق البشر ولا يشبه قول البشر*  *33 - وإن القرآن كلام الله منه بدا بلا كيفية قولا وأنزله على رسوله وحيا وصدقه المؤمنون على ذلك حقا وأيقنوا أنه كلام الله تعالى بالحقيقة ليس بمخلوق ككلام البرية فمن سمعه فزعم أنه كلام البشر فقد كفر وقد ذمه الله وعابه وأوعده .*  *  وهذا هو الحق الذي دلت عليه الأدلة من الكتاب والسنة لمن تدبرهما وشهدت به الفطرة السليمة التي لم تغير بالشبهات والشكوك والآراء الباطلة   وهو أنه   تعالى لم يزل متكلما إذا شاء ومتى شاء وكيف شاء وهو يتكلم به بصوت يسمع وأن نوع الكلام قديم وإن لم يكن الصوت المعين قديما وهذا المأثور عن أئمة الحديث والسنة .*  *34 - ومن وصف الله بمعنى من معاني البشر فقد كفر   من أبصر هذا اعتبر وعن مثل قول الكفار انزجر [ و]   علم أنه بصفاته ليس كالبشر .*  *35 - والرؤية حق لأهل الجنة بغير إحاطة ولا كيفية كما نطق به كتاب ربنا ( وجوه يومئذ ناضرة إلى ربها ناظرة ) [ *   * وتفسيره على ما أراده الله تعالى وعلمه وكل ما جاء في ذلك من الحديث الصحيح عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو كما قال   ومعناه على ما أراد لا ندخل في ذلك متأولين بآرائنا ولا متوهمين بأهوائنا فإنه ما سلم في دينه إلا من سلم لله عز وجل ولرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ورد علم ما اشتبه عليه إلى عالمه .*  *  اعلم أن الأحاديث الواردة في إثبات رؤية المؤمنين ربهم يوم القيامة كثيرة جدا حتى بلغت حد التواتر   وقد روى أحاديث الرؤية نحو ثلاثين صحابيا "*  *و" ليس تشبيه رؤية الله تعالى برؤية الشمس والقمر تشبيها لله بل هو تشبيه الرؤية بالرؤية لا تشبيه المرئي بالمرئي ولكن فيه دليل على علو الله على خلقه وإلا فهل تعقل رؤية بلا مقابلة ؟ ومن قال : يرى لا في جهة . فليراجع عقله . فإما أن يكون مكابرا لعقله أو في عقله شيء وإلا فإذا قال يرى لا أمام الرائي ولا خلفه ولا عن يمينه ولا عن يساره ولا فوقه ولا تحته رد عليه كل من سمعه بفطرته السليمة " .*  *وأما رؤيته تعالى في الدنيا فقد أخبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح أن أحدا منا لا يراه حتى يموت. رواه مسلم . وأما هو نفسه عليه الصلاة والسلام فلم يرد في إثباتها له ما تقوم به الحجة بل قد صح عنه الإشارة إلى نفيها حين سئل عنها بقوله : " نور أنى أراه" ومع ذلك جزمت السيدة عائشة بنفيها كما في الصحيحين وهذا هو الأصل فينبغي التمسك به .*  *36 - ولا تثبت قدم الإسلام إلا على ظهر التسليم والاستسلام   فمن رام علم ما حظر عنه علمه ولم يقنع بالتسليم فهمه حجبه مرامه عن خالص التوحيد وصافي المعرفة وصحيح الإيمان فيتذبذب بين الكفر والإيمان والتصديق والتكذيب والإقرار والإنكار موسوسا تائها شاكا لا مؤمنا مصدقا ولا جاحدا مكذبا .*   *37 - ولا يصح الإيمان بالرؤية لأهل دار السلام لمن اعتبرها منهم بوهم (أي توهم أن الله تعالى يرى على صفة كذا فيتوهم تشبيها .   ) أو تأولها بفهم (أي ادعى أنه فهم لها تأويلا يخالف ظاهرها وما يفهمه كل عربي عن معناها) إذ كان تأويل الرؤية وتأويل كل معنى يضاف إلى الربوبية بترك التأويل ولزوم التسليم وعليه دين المسلمين   . ومن لم يتوق النفي والتشبيه زل ولم يصب التنزيه  . فإن ربنا جل وعلا موصوف بصفات الوحدانية منعوت بنعوت الفردانية ليس في معناه أحد من البرية .   وما أحسن ما قيل : المعطل يعبد عدما والمجسم يعبد صنما.*   *38 – وتعالى عن الحدود والغايات والأركان والأعضاء والأدوات لا تحويه الجهات الست كسائر المبتدعات   .* *  والمراد   بهذه الفقرة الرد على طائفتين :* *الأولى: المجسمة والمشبهة الذين يصفون الله بأن له جسما وجثة وأعضاء وغير ذلك تعالى الله عما يقولون علوا كبيرا .* *والأخرى: المعطلة الذين ينفون علوه تعالى على خلقه وأنه بائن من خلقه . بل يصرح بعضهم بأنه موجود بذاته في كل الوجود وهذا معناه حلول الله في مخلوقاته . وأنه محاط بالجهات الست المخلوقة وليس فوقها فالنفي هنا واجب  . ولكن قد يستغل ذلك بعض المبتدعة ويتأولونه بما قد يؤدي إلى التعطيل*    *39 - والمعراج حق وقد أسري بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعرج بشخصه في اليقظة إلى السماء ثم إلى حيث شاء الله من العلا وأكرمه الله بما شاء وأوحى إليه ما أوحى ( ما كذب الفؤاد ما رأى )*  *(يعني من آيات ربه الكبرى وأما القول بأنه عليه الصلاة والسلام رأى ربه ليلتئذ بعينه فلم يثبت   والصحيح أنه رآه بقلبه ولم يره بعين رأسه )  فصلى الله عليه وسلم في الآخرة والأولى .*  *40 - والحوض الذي أكرمه الله تعالى به غياثا لأمته حق*    *41 - والشفاعة التي ادخرها لهم حق كما روي في الأخبار*  *42 - والميثاق الذي أخذه الله تعالى من آدم وذريته حق   *   *43 - وقد علم الله تعالى فيما لم يزل عدد من يدخل الجنة وعدد من يدخل النار جملة واحدة فلا يزاد في ذلك العدد ولا ينقص منه*  *.* * قال عبد الله بن عمرو: خرج علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي يده كتابان فقال : " أتدرون ما هذان الكتابان ؟ " فقلنا : لا يا رسول الله إلا أن تخبرنا " فقال للذي في يده اليمنى : " هذا كتاب من رب العالمين فيه أسماء أهل الجنة وأسماء آبائهم وقبائلهم ثم أجمل على آخرهم فلا يزاد فيهم ولا ينقص منهم أبدا " . ثم قال للذي في شماله : " هذا كتاب من رب العالمين فيه أسماء أهل النار وأسماء آبائهم وقبائلهم ثم أجمل على آخرهم فلا يزاد فيهم ولا ينقص منهم أبدا " فقال أصحابه : ففيم العمل إن كان أمر قد فرغ منه ؟ فقال : سددوا وقاربوا فإن صاحب الجنة يختم له بعمل أهل الجنة وإن عمل أي عمل وإن صاحب النار يختم له بعمل أهل النار وإن عمل أي عمل ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيده فنبذهما ثم قال : فرغ ربكم من العباد ( فريق في الجنة وفريق في السعير )   " الصحيحة " *    *44 - وكذلك أفعالهم فيما علم منهم أن يفعلوه وكل ميسر لما خلق له  ) والأعمال بالخواتيم   والسعيد من سعد بقضاء الله والشقيمن شقي بقضاء الله (هذا معنى حديث   بلفظ : " الشقي من شقي في بطن أمه والسعيد من سعد في بطن أمه " . *     *45 - وأصل القدر سر الله تعالى في خلقه لم يطلع على ذلك ملك مقرب ولا نبي مرسل والتعمق والنظر في ذلك ذريعة الخذلان وسلم الحرمان ودرجة الطغيان فالحذر كل الحذر من ذلك نظرا وفكرا ووسوسة*   *وهذا التعمق هو المراد - والله أعلم - بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : . . . وإذا ذكر القدر فأمسكوا " . فإن الله تعالى طوى علم القدر عن أنامه ونهاهم عن مرامه كما قال الله تعالى في كتابه : ( لا يسأل عما يفعل وهم يسألون )   فمن سأل لم فعل ؟ فقد رد حكم الكتاب ومن رد حكم الكتاب كان من الكافرين*  *أي لكمال حكمته ورحمته وعدله لا لمجرد قهره وقدرته كما يقول جهم وأتباعه . ف أن مبنى العبودية والإيمان على التسليم وعدم الأسئلة عن تفاصيل الحكمة في الأوامر والنواهي والشرائع*   *" والإيمان بالقدر على درجتين كل درجة تتضمن شيئين :* *فالدرجة الأولى : الإيمان بأن الله تعالى علم ما الخلق عاملون بعلمه القديم الذي هو الذي هو موصوف به أزلا وعلم جميع أحوالهم من الطاعات والمعاصي والأرزاق والآجال .ثم كتب الله في اللوح المحفوظ مقادير الخلق " فأول ما خلق الله القلم قال له   : أكتب قال : ما أكتب ؟ قال : أكتب ما هو كائن إلى يوم القيامة* *فما أصاب الإنسان لم يكن ليخطئه وما أخطأه لم يكن ليصيبه جفت الأقلام وطويت الصحف كما قال وتعالى : ( ألم تعلم أن الله يعلم ما في السماء والأرض إن ذلك في كتاب إن ذلك على الله يسير )*   *وهذا التقدير التابع لعلمه سبحانه يكون في مواضع جملة وتفصيلا فقد كتب في اللوح المحفوظ ما شاء وإذا خلق جسد الجنين قبل نفخ الروح فيه بعث إليه ملكا فيؤمر بأربع كلمات .أكتب رزقه وأجله وعمله وشقي أو سعيد ونحو ذلك فهذا القدر ينكره غلاة القدرية قديما ومنكره اليوم قليل .*  *وأما الدرجة الثانية: فهو مشيئة الله النافذة وقدرته الشاملة وهو الإيمان بأن ما شاء الله كان وما لم يشأ لم يكن وأنه ما في السماوات والأرض من حركة ولا سكون إلا بمشية الله سبحانه لا يكون في ملكه إلا ما يريد وأنه سبحانه وتعالى على كل شيء قدير من الموجودات والمعدومات .*  *ومع ذلك فقد أمر العباد بطاعته وطاعة رسله ونهاهم عن معصيته وهو سبحانه يحب المتقين والمحسنين والمقسطين ويرضى عن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات ولا يحب الكافرين ولا يرضى عن القوم الفاسقين ولا يأمر بالفحشاء ولا يرضى لعباده الكفر ولا يحب الفساد . والعباد فاعلون حقيقة والله خالق أفعالهم*   *والعبد هو المؤمن والكافر والبر والفاجر والمصلى والصائم وللعباد قدرة على أعمالهم ولهم إرادة والله خالقهم وخالق قدرتهم وإرادتهم كما قال تعالى : ( لمن شاء منكم أن يستقيم وما تشاؤون إلا أن يشاء الله رب العالمين )   وهذه الدرجة من القدر يكذب بها عامة القدرية الذين سماهم النبي مجوس هذه الأمة ويغلو فيها قوم من أهل الإثبات حتى سلبوا العبد قدرته واختياره ويخرجون عن أفعال الله وأحكامه حكمها ومصالحها . مثل   الأشاعرة فإنهم هم الذين غلوا وأنكروا الحكمة*    *46 - فهذا   جملة ما يحتاج إليه من هو منور قلبه من أولياء الله تعالى وهي درجة الراسخين في العلم لأن العلم علمان: علم في الخلق موجود وعلم في الخلق مفقود فإنكار العلم الموجود كفر وادعاء العلم المفقود كفر ولا يثبت الإيمان إلا بقبول العلم الموجود وترك طلب العلم المفقود .*  *    ونشير  بما تقدم ذكره مما يجب اعتقاده والعمل به مما جاءت به الشريعة . وقوله : " وهي درجة الراسخين في العلم " أي علم ما جاء به الرسول جملة وتفصيلا نفيا وإثباتا . ويعني بالعلم المفقود علم القدر الذي طواه الله عن أنامه ونهاهم عن مرامه . ويعني بالعلم الموجود علم الشريعة أصولها وفروعها فمن أنكر شيئا مما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان من الكافرين ومن ادعى علم الغيب كان من الكافرين .*   *47 - ونؤمن باللوح   والقلم  وبجميع ما فيه قد رقم .*  *فلو اجتمع الخلق كلهم على شيء كتبه الله تعالى فيه أنه كائن ليجعلوه غير كائن لم يقدروا عليه ولو اجتمعوا كلهم على شيء لم يكتبه الله تعالى فيه ليجعلوه كائنا لم يقدروا عليه جف القلم بما هو كائن إلى يوم القيامة  وما أخطأ العبد لم يكن ليصيبه وما أصابه لم يكن ليخطئه* *______* * ( بل هو قرآن مجيد في لوح محفوظ )   وهو من الغيب الذي يجب الإيمان به ولا يعرف حقيقته إلا الله وا عتقاد أن بعض الصالحين يطلعون على ما فيه كفر بالآيات والأحاديث المصرحة بأنه لا يعلم الغيب إلا الله تعالى .*  *  على أن العلماء اتفقوا على أن هناك أول مخلوق والقائلون بحوادث لا أول لها مخالفون لهذا الاتفاق لأنهم يصرحون بأن ما من مخلوق إلا وقبله مخلوق وهكذا إلى ما لا أول   فإن قالوا : العرش أول مخلوق كما هو ظاهر   نقضوا قولهم بحوادث لا أول لها . وإن لم يقولوا بذلك خالفوا الاتفاق فتأمل هذا فإنه مهم . والله الموفق .*   *48 - وعلى العبد أن يعلم أن الله قد سبق علمه في كل كائن من خلقه فقدر ذلك تقديرا محكما مبرما ليس فيه ناقض ولا معقب* *ولا مزيل ولا مغير ولا ناقص ولا زائد من خلقه في سماواته وأرضه وذلك من عقد الإيمان وأصول المعرفة والاعتراف بتوحيد الله تعالى وربوبيته كما قال تعالى في كتابه : ( وخلق كل شيء فقدره تقديرا )   وقال تعالى : ( وكان أمر الله قدرا مقدورا )*  *فويل لمن صار لله تعالى في القدر خصيما وأحضر للنظر فيه قلبا سقيما لقد التمس بوهمه في فحص الغيب سرا كتيما وعاد بما قال فيه أفاكا أثيما .*   *49 - والعرش والكرسي حق *   * و اعلم أن العرش خلق عظيم جدا كما دلت عليه الآيات القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية ولذلك أضافه تعالى إلى نفسه في قوله : ( ذو العرش   وهو لغة سرير الملك ومن أوصافه في القرآن : ( ويحمل عرش ربك فوقهم يومئذ ثمانية )   وأنه على الماء وفي السنة أن أحد حملة العرش ما بين شحمة إذنه إلى عاتقه مسيرة سبعمائة عام وأن له قوائم وأنه سقف جنة الفردوس   وذلك كله مما يبطل تأويل العرش بأنه عبارة عن الملك وسعة السلطان .* *وأما الكرسي ففيه قوله تعالى : ( وسع كرسيه السماوات والأرض )   والكرسي هو الذي بين يدي العرش وقد صح عن ابن عباس موقوفا عليه من قوله : " الكرسي موضع القدمين والعرش لا يقدر قدره إلا الله تعالى "  ولم يصح فيه مرفوعا سوى قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : " ما السماوات السبع في الكرسي إلا كحلقة ملقاة بأرض فلاة وفضل العرش على الكرسي كفضل تلك الفلاة على تلك الحلقة " . وذلك مما يبطل أيضا تأويل الكرسي بالعلم . *   *50 - وهو مستغن عن العرش وما   .*  *  ذلك غناه سبحانه عن العرش وما دون العرش ليبين أن خلقه العرش لاستوائه عليه ليس لحاجته إليه بل له في ذلك حكمة اقتضته وكون العالي فوق السافل لا يلزم أن يكون السافل حاويا للعالي محيطا به حاملا له ولا أن يكون الأعلى مفتقرا إليه فانظر إلى السماء كيف هي فوق الأرض وليست مفتقرة إليها . فالرب تعالى أعظم شأنا وأجل من أن يلزم من علوه ذلك بل لوازم علوه من خصائصه وهي حمله بقدرته للسافل وفقر السافل وغناه هو سبحانه عن السافل وإحاطته عز وجل به فهو فوق العرش مع حمله بقدرته للعرش وحملته وغناه عن العرش وفقر العرش إليه وإحاطته بالعرش وعدم إحاطة العرش به وحصره للعرش وعدم الحصر للعرش له . وهذه اللوازم منتفية عن المخلوق .*  *ونفاة أهل العلو التعطيل لو فصلوا بهذا التفصيل لهدوا إلى سواء السبيل وعلموا مطابقة العقل للتنزيل ولسلكوا خلف الدليل ولكن فارقوا الدليل فضلوا عن سواء السبيل . والأمر في ذلك كما قال الإمام مالك رحمه الله لما سئل عن قوله تعالى : ( ثم استوى على العرش )   وغيرها : كيف استوى ؟ فقال : الاستواء معلوم والكيف مجهول .*   *51 - محيط بكل شيء وفوقه وقد أعجز عن الإحاطة خلقه .* *______* *  وفوقه   " ومعناها : أنه تعالى محيط بكل شيء وفوق كل شيء .  وإلا فقد قام الدليل على أن العرش فوق المخلوقات وليس فوقه شيء من المخلوقات فلا يبقى لقوله : " محيط " - بمعنى : محيط بكل شيء فوق العرش - والحالة هذه معنى إذ ليس فوق العرش من المخلوقات ما شيء فوق العرش - والحالة هذه معنى إذ ليس فوق العرش من المخلوقات ما يحيط به فتعين ثبوت الواو ويكون المعنى : أنه سبحانه محيط بكل شيء وفوق كل شيء " .*  *52 - ونقول إن الله اتخذ إبراهيم خليلا وكلم الله موسى تكليما إيمانا وتصديقا وتسليما .*   *53 - ونؤمن بالملائكة والنبيين والكتب المنزلة على المرسلين ونشهد أنهم كانوا على الحق المبين .*   *54 - ونسمي أهل قبلتنا مسلمين مؤمنين ما داموا بما جاء به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معترفين وله بكل ما قاله وأخبر مصدقين*   *وهذا اشارة إلى أن الإسلام والإيمان واحد وأن المسلم لا يخرج من الإسلام بارتكاب الذنب ما لم يستحله . والمراد بقوله : " أهل قبلتنا " من يدعي الإسلام ويستقبل الكعبة وإن كان من أهل الأهواء أو من أهل المعاصي ما لم يكذب بشيء مما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .*  *55 - ولا نخوض في الله ولا نماري في دين الله .*  *56 - ولا نجادل في القرآن ونشهد أنه كلام رب العالمين   .* * نزل به الروح الأمين فعلمه سيد المرسلين محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو كلام الله تعالى لا يساويه شيء من كلام المخلوقين ولا نقول بخلقه ولا نخالف جماعة المسلمين .*    *57 - ولا نكفر أحدا من أهل القبلة بذنب ما لم يستحله *   *  يعني استحلالا قلبيا اعتقاديا وإلا فكل مذنب مستحل لذنبه عمليا أي مرتكب له ولذلك فلا بد من التفريق بين المستحل اعتقادا فهو كافر إجماعا وبين المستحل عملا لا اعتقادا فهو مذنب يستحق العذاب اللائق به إلا أن يغفر الله له ثم ينجيه إيمانه خلافا للخوارج والمعتزلة الذين يحكمون عليه بالخلود في النار وإن اختلفوا في تسميته كافرا أو منافقا*   *وقد نبتت نابتة جديدة اتبعوا هؤلاء في تكفيرهم جماهير المسلمين رؤوسا ومرؤوسين   ولهم شبهات كشبهات الخوارج مثل النصوص التي فيها فعل كذا فقد كفر*   *58 - ولا نقول لا يضر مع الإيمان ذنب لمن عمله *   *  وذلك لأنه من قول المرجئة المؤدي إلى التكذيب بآيات الوعيد وأحاديثه الواردة في حق العصاة من هذه الأمة وأن طوائف منهم يدخلون النار ثم يخرجون منها بالشفاعة أو بغيرها .*  *59 - ونرجو للمحسنين من المؤمنين أن يعفو عنهم ويدخلهم الجنة برحمته ولا نأمن عليهم ولا نشهد لهم بالجنة   ونستغفر لمسيئهم ونخاف عليهم ولا نقنطهم .*  *اعلم أن الذي عليه أهل السنة والجماعة أنهم لا يشهدون لأحد مات من المسلمين بجنة ولا نار إلا من شهد له رسول الله وأخبر عنه بذلك ولكنهم يرجون للمحسن ويخافون على المسيء وبهذا تعلم ما عليه كثير من الناس إذا ذكروا عالما أو أميرا أو ملكا أو غيرهم قالوا : المغفور له أو ساكن الجنان وأنكى من ذلك قولهم : نقل إلى الرفيق الأعلى ولا شك أن هذا قول على الله بلا علم والقول على الله بلا علم عديل الشرك كما قال تعالى : ( وأن تشركوا بالله ما لم ينزل به سلطانا وأن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون   وأما المشرك فنشهد له بالنار لأن الله قال : ( إنه من يشرك بالله فقد حرم الله عليه الجنة ومأواه النار وما للظالمين من أنصار )*   *60 - والأمن والإياس ينقلان عن ملة الإسلام وسبيل الحق بينهما لأهل القبلة .*  *61 - ولا يخرج العبد من الإيمان إلا بجحود ما أدخله فيه *   *وهذا رد على الخوارج والمعتزلة في قولهم بخروجه من الإيمان بارتكاب الكبيرة " .  وأمثال هؤلاء اليوم الذين يحكمون على مسلمي البلاد الإسلامية كلها بدون استثناء بالكفر ويوجبون على أتباعهم مباينتهم ومفاصلتهم تماما كما فعلت الخوارج من قبلهم هداهم الله وغفر للغلاة الذين كانوا السبب في هذا الانحراف الخطير .*  *62 - والإيمان هو الإقرار باللسان والتصديق بالجنان*   *  هذا مذهب الحنفية والماتريدية خلافا للسلف وجماهير الأئمة كمالك والشافعي وأحمد والأوزاعي وغيرهم فإن هؤلاء زادوا على الإقرار والتصديق : العمل بالأركان .*    *63 - وجميع ما صح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الشرع والبيان كله حق *  *  يعني دون تفريق بين ما كان منه خبرا آحاد أو تواتر ما دام أنه صح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهذا هو الحق الذي لا ريب فيه والتفريق بينهما إنما هو بدعة وفلسفة دخيلة في الإسلام مخالف لما كان عليه السلف الصالح والأئمة المجتهدون   *    *64 - والإيمان واحد وأهله في أصله سواء والتفاضل بينهم بالخشية والتقى ومخالفة الهوى وملازمة الأولى .*  *65 - والمؤمنون كلهم أولياء الرحمن*   *  وهم الموصوفون في قوله تعالى : ( ألا إن أولياء الله لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون . الذين آمنوا وكانوا يتقون )*  *  وليست الكرامة بادعاء الكرامات وخوارق العادات كما يتوهم كثير من الناس بل ذلك من الإهانات التي تشوه جمال الإسلام .*  *وأكرمهم عند الله أطوعهم وأتبعهم للقرآن *  *______* *  فيه إشارة لطيفة إلى الرد على متعصب المذاهب الذين يؤثرون اتباع المذهب على اتباع الكتاب والسنة ذلك لأنه لا تلازم بين اتباع المذاهب واتباع القرآن فإن المذاهب مختلفة والقرآن لا اختلاف فيه كما قال تعالى فيه : ( ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافا كثيرا )   فالمسلم كلما كان أتبع للقرآن كان أكرم عند الله تعالى وكلما ازداد تقليدا ازداد بعدا وإليه أشار المصنف بقوله : " لا يقلد إلا عصبي أو غبي " .   .*  *66 - والإيمان هو الإيمان بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر والقدر خيره وشره وحلوه ومره من الله تعالى *   *و اعلم أنه لا ينافي هذا قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في دعاء الاستفتاح : " والخير كله بيديك والشر ليس إليك " رواه مسلم لأن المعنى : فإنك لا تخلق شرا محضا بل كل ما تخلقه فيه حكمة هو باعتبارها خير ولكن قد يكون فيه شر لبعض الناس فهذا الشر جزئي إضافي فأما شر كلي أو شر مطلق فالرب سبحانه وتعالى منزه عنه   ومنه تعلم كذب من نسب إلى أن للشر خالقا غير الله تعالى *   *67 - ونحن مؤمنون بذلك كله لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله ونصدقهم كلهم على ما جاؤوا به .*  *68 - وأهل الكبائر [ من أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في النار لا ولم يجعلهم في الدارين كأهل نكرته الذين خابوا من هدايته ولم ينالوا من ولايته اللهم يا ولي الإسلام وأهله ثبتنا على الإسلام حتى نلقاك به*   *  ( عارفين ) لو قلنا : مؤمنين بدل ( عارفين ) كان أولى لأن من عرف الله ولم يؤمن به فهو كافر وإنما اكتفى بالمعرفة وحدها الجهم وقوله مردود باطل . . . " .*  *69 - ونرى الصلاة خلف كل بر وفاجر من أهل القبلة وعلى من مات منهم *   *  والدليل على ذلك جريان عمل الصحابة عليه   وكفى بهم حجة ومعهم مثل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الأئمة : " يصلون لكم فإن أصابوا فلكم ولهم وإن أخطئوا فلكم وعليهم " أخرجه البخاري  وفي الصلاة على من مات منهم أدلة أخرى   وأما حديث " صلوا خلف كل بر وفاجر وصلوا على كل بر وفاجر . . . " فهو ضعيف الإسناد  ولا دليل على عدم صحة الصلاة وراء الفاسق وحديث " اجعلوا أئمتكم خياركم " إسناده ضعيف جدا   ولو صح فلا دليل فيه إلا على وجوب جعل الأئمة من الأخيار وهذا شيء وبطلان الصلاة وراء الفسق شيء آخر لا سيما إذا كان مفروضا من الحاكم *    *70 - ولا ننزل أحدا منهم جنة  ولا نارا ولا نشهد عليهم بكفر ولا بشرك ولا بنفاق ما لم يظهر منهم شيء من ذلك ونذر سرائرهم إلى الله تعالى .*  *  إلا العشرة المبشرين بالجنة وعبد الله بن سلام وغيرهم فإنا نشهد لهم بالجنة على شهادة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  ومن ضلال بعض الكتاب اليوم وجهلهم غمزهم لعبد الله بن سلام بيهوديته قبل إسلامه مع شهادة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم له بالجنة كما في " صحيح البخاري " وليت شعري أي فرق بين من كان يهوديا فأسلم وبين من كان وثنيا وأسلم لولا العصبية القومية الجاهلية . بلى هناك فرق فقد جاء في " الصحيحين " قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ثلاث لهم أجرهم مرتين . . . " فذكر منهم " ورجل من أهل الكتاب آمن بنبيه وأدرك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فآمن به واتبعه وصدقه " . فهذا له أجران دون الوثني إذا أسلم فله أجر واحد .*  *71 - ولا نرى السيف على أحد من أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا من وجب عليه السيف .*  *72 - ولا نرى الخروج على أئمتنا وولاة أمورنا وإن جاروا  ولا ندعوا عليهم ولا ننزع يدا من طاعتهم ونرى*  *  " وأما لزوم طاعتهم وإن جاروا فلأنه يترتب على الخروج من طاعتهم من المفاسد أضعاف ما يحصل من جورهم بل في الصبر على جورهم تكفير السيئات فإن الله ما سلطهم علينا إلا لفساد أعمالنا والجزاء من جنس العمل فعلينا الاجتهاد في الاستغفار والتوبة   وإصلاح العمل . قال تعالى : ( وما أصابكم من مصيبة فبما كسبت أيديكم ويعفو عن كثير )   ( وكذلك نولي بعض الظالمين بعضا بما كانوا يكسبون )   فإذا أراد الرعية أن يتخلصوا من ظلم الأمير الظالم فليتركوا الظلم .*  * وفي هذا بيان لطريق الخلاص من ظلمهم الذين هم " من جلدتنا ويتكلمون بألسنتنا " وهو أن يتوب المسلمون إلى ربهم ويصححوا عقيدتهم ويربوا أنفسهم وأهليهم على الإسلام الصحيح تحقيقا لقوله تعالى : ( إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم )   وإلى ذلك أشار أحد الدعاة المعاصرين ( اا ) بقوله : " أقيموا دولة الإسلام في قلوبكم تقم لكم على أرضكم " . وليس طريق الخلاص ما يتوهم بعض الناس وهو الثورة بالسلاح على الحكام . بواسطة الانقلابات العسكرية فإنها مع كونها من بدع العصر الحاضر فهي مخالفة لنصوص الشريعة التي منها الأمر بتغيير ما بالأنفس وكذلك فلا بد من إصلاح القاعدة لتأسيس البناء عليها ( ولينصرن الله من ينصره إن الله لقوي عزيز ) *    *طاعتهم من طاعة الله عز وجل فريضة  ما لم يأمروا بمعصية وندعو لهم بالصلاح والمعافاة .*  *  ومن الواضح أن ذلك خاص بالمسلمين منهم لقوله تعالى : ( أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول وأولي الأمر منكم )   وأما الكفار المستعمرون فلا طاعة لهم بل يجب الاستعداد التام مادة ومعنى لطردهم وتطهير البلاد من رجسهم .*    *73 - ونتبع السنة والجماعة   ونجتنب الشذوذ والخلاف والفرقة *   * السنة : طريقة الرسول لله والجماعة : جماعة المسلمين وهم الصحابة والتابعون لهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين . فاتباعهم هدى وخلافهم ضلال .و الشذوذ عن السنة ومخالفة الجماعة الذين هم السلف كما علمت . وليس من الشذوذ في شيء أن يختار المسلم قولا من أقوال الخلاف لدليل بدا له ولو كان الجمهور على خلافه خلافا لمن وهم فإنه ليس في الكتاب ولا في السنة دليل على أن كل ما عليه الجمهور أصح مما عليه مخالفوهم عند فقدان الدليل نعم إذا اتفق المسلمون على شيء دون خلاف يعرف بينهم فمن الواجب اتباعه لقوله تعالى : ( ومن يشاقق الرسول من بعد ما تبين له الهدى ويتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين نوله ما تولى ونصله جهنم وساءت مصيرا )*  *وأما عند الاختلاف فالواجب الرجوع إلى الكتاب والسنة فمن تبين له الحق اتبعه ومن لا استفتى قلبه سواء وافق الجمهور أو خالفهم وما أعتقد أن أحدا يستطيع أن يكون جمهوريا   في كل ما لم يتبين له الحق بل إنه تارة هكذا وتارة هكذا حسب اطمئنان نفسه وانشراح صدره وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ قال : " استفت قلبك وإن أفتاك المفتون" .*  *74 - ونحب أهل العدل والأمانة ونبغض أهل الجور والخيانة .*  *75 - ونقول الله أعلم فيما اشتبه علينا علمه .*  *76 - ونرى المسح على الخفين في السفر والحضر كما جاء في الأثر .*   *77 - والحج والجهاد ماضيان مع أولي الأمر من المسلمين برهم وفاجرهم إلى قيام الساعة   لا يبطلهما شيء ولا ينقضهما .*   *78 - ونؤمن بالكرام الكاتبين فإن الله قد جعلهم علينا حافظين*    *79 - ونؤمن بملك الموت الموكل بقبض أرواح العالمين* *  هذا هو اسمه في القرآن وأما تسميته ب ( عزرائيل ) كما هو الشائع بين الناس فلا أصل له وإنما هو من الإسرائيليات .*  *80 - وبعذاب القبر لمن كان له أهلا   وسؤال منكر ونكير*  *  يعني من الكفار وفساق المسلمين والأول مقطوع به منصوص عليه في القرآن والآخر كذلك وهو منصوص عليه في أحاديث كثيرة بلغت حد التواتر   . فيجب الاعتقاد به ولكن لا يجوز الخوض في تكييفه إذ ليس للعقل وقوف على كيفيته والشرع لا يأتي بما تحيله العقول ولكنه قد يأتي بما تحار فيه العقول فيجب التسليم به وتجد بعض الأحاديث تتحدث عن الانسان   في قبره عن ربه ودينه ونبيه على ما جاءت به الأخبار عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   وعن الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم .*   *81 - والقبر روضة من رياض الجنة أو حفرة من حفر النيران ( 2 ) .*   *82 - ونؤمن بالبعث وجزاء الأعمال يوم القيامة والعرض والحساب وقراءة الكتاب والثواب والعقاب والصراط والميزان .*  *83 - والجنة والنار مخلوقتان لا تفنيان أبدا ولا تبيدان*   * و اعلم أن النار في الآخرة ناران : نار تفنى ونار تبقى أبدا لا تفنى فالأولى هي نار العصاة المذنبين من المسلمين والأخرى نار الكفار والمشركين هذا خلاصة ما حرره ابن القيم في " الوابل الصيب " وهو الحق الذي لا ريب فيه وبه تجتمع الأدلة   وليس فيه أي دليل صريح صحيح يدل على فناء الكافرين والله تعالى كما قال في أهل الجنة : ( لا يمسهم فيها نصب وما هم منها بمخرجين )   قال مثله في الكافرين : ( وما هم بخارجين من النار )   .*   *وأن الله تعالى خلق الجنة والنار قبل الخلق وخلق لهما أهلا فمن شاء منهم إلى الجنة فضلا منه ومن شاء منهم إلى النار عدلا منه وكل يعمل لما قد فرغ له  وصائر إلى ما خلق له .*  *وهذا اشارة إلى قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فرغ الله إلى كل عبد من خمس : من أجله ورزقه وأثره ومضجعه وشقي أو سعيد *   *84 - والخير والشر مقدران على العباد .*  *85 - والاستطاعة التي يجب بها الفعل من نحو التوفيق الذي لا يجوز أن يوصف المخلوق به فهي مع الفعل وأما الاستطاعة من جهة الصحة والوسع والتمكن وسلامة الآلات فهي قبل الفعل وبها يتعلق الخطاب وهو كما قال تعالى لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها* *______* *______* *والأولى قال بها الأشاعرة والأخرى قال بها المعتزلة والصواب القول بهما معا على التفصيل الذي ذكره المؤلف رحمه الله تعالى*   *86 - وأفعال العباد   خلق الله وكسب من العباد .*   *87 - ولم يكلفهم الله تعالى إلا ما يطيقون ولا يطيقون إلا ما كلفهم*  *وهو تفسير : " لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله " نقول لا حيلة لأحد ولا حركة لأحد ولا تحول لأحد عن معصية الله إلا بمعونة الله ولا قوة لأحد على إقامة طاعة الله والثبات عليها إلا بتوفيق الله .*  *  أي ولا يطيقون إلا ما أقدرهم عليه وهذه الطاقة هي التي من نحو التوفيق لا التي من جهة الصحة والوسع والتمكن وسلامة الآلات*   *88 - وكل شيء يجري بمشيئة الله تعالى وعلمه وقضائه وقدره غلبت مشيئة المشيئات كلها   وغلب قضاؤه الحيل كلها يفعل ما يشاء وهو غير ظالم أبدا   [ تقدس عن كل سوء*   *89 - وفي دعاء الأحياء وصدقاتهم [ منفعة ]   للأموات*   *90 - والله تعالى يستجيب الدعوات ويقضي الحاجات .*  *91 - ويملك كل شيء ولا يملكه شيء ولا غنى عن الله تعالى طرفة عين ومن استغنى عن الله طرفة عين فقد كفر وصار من أهل الحين*  *92 - والله يغضب ويرضى لا كأحد من الورى*   * وهذا رد على المتأولة المعطلة من الأشاعرة وغيرهم الذين قالوا بأن المراد بالبغض   والرضى إرادة الإحسان وليت شعري ما الفرق بين تسليمهم بصفة الإرادة وإنكارهم للصفتين المذكورتين بتأويلهما وهي مثلهما في اتصاف العبد بها أيضا ؟*   *93 - ونحب أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا نفرط في حب أحد منهم*   *  أي لا تجاوز الحد في حب أحد منهم فندعي لهم العصمة كما تقول ( اا ) الشيعة في علي رضي الله عنه وغيره من أئمتهم .* *ولا نتبرأ من أحد منهمونبغض من يبغضهم   أي كما فعلت الرافضة فعندهم لا ولاء إلا ببراء . أي لا يتولى أهل البيت حتى يتبرأ من أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما .وأهل السنة يوالونهم جميعا وينزلونهم منازلهم التي يستحقونها بالعدل والإنصاف لا بالهوس   والتعصب . وبغير الخير يذكرهم ولا نذكرهم إلا بخير وحبهم دين وإيمان وإحسان وبغضهم كفر ونفاق وطغيان .*  *94 - ونثبت الخلافة بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أولا لأبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه تفضيلا له وتقديما على جميع الأمة ثم لعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ثم لعثمان رضي الله عنه ثم لعلي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه وهم الخلفاء الراشدون والأئمة المهديون *   *  ومن طعن في خلافة أحد من هؤلاء الأئمة فهو أضل من حمار أهله*   *95 - وأن العشرة الذين سماهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبشرهم بالجنة نشهد لهم بالجنة على ما شهد لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقوله الحق وهم أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان علي وطلحة والزبير* *وسعد وسعيد وعبد الرحمن بن عوف وأبو عبيدة الجراح وهو أمين هذه الأمة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين .*  *96 - ومن أحسن القول في أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأزواجه الطاهرات من كل دنس وذرياته المقدسين من كل رجس فقد برئ من النفاق .*   *97 - وعلماء السلف من السابقين ومن بعدهم من التابعين أهل الخير والأثر وأهل الفقه والنظر لا يذكرون إلا بالجميل ومن ذكرهم بسوء فهو على غير السبيل .*    *98 - ولا نفضل أحدا من الأولياء على أحد من الأنبياء عليهم السلام ونقول : نبي واحد أفضل من جميع الأولياء *   *وهذا فية اشارة    إلى الرد على الاتحادية وجهلة المتصوفة وإلا فأهل الاستقامة يوصون بمتابعة العلم ومتابعة الشرع . فقد أوجب الله على الخلق كلهم متابعة الرسل قال تعالى : ( وما أرسلنا من رسول إلا ليطاع بإذن الله ) *  *وكثير من هؤلاء يظن أنه يصل برياسته   واجتهاده في العبادة وتصفية نفسه إلى ما وصلت إليه الأنبياء من غير اتباع لطريقتهم ومنهم من يظن أنه قد صار أفضل من الأنبياء ومنهم من يقول إن الأنبياء والرسل إنما يأخذون العلم بالله من مشكاة خاتم الأولياء ويدعي لنفسه أنه خاتم الأولياء ويكون ذلك العلم هو حقيقة قول فرعون وهو أن هذا الوجود المشهود واجب بنفسه ليس له صانع مباين له ولكن هذا يقول :*  * هو الله وفرعون أظهر الإنكار بالكلية لكن كان فرعون في الباطن أعرف بالله منهم فإنه كان مثبتا للصانع وهؤلاء ظنوا أن الوجود المخلوق هو الوجود الخالق كابن عربي وأمثاله وهو لما رأى أن الشرع الظاهر لا سبيل إلى تغييره - قال :النبوة ختمت ولكن الولاية لم تختم وادعى في الولاية ما هو أعظم من النبوة وما يكون للأنبياء والمرسلين وأن الأنبياء مستفيدون منها كما قال :* *مقام النبوة في برزخ فويق الرسول ودون الولي .* *وهذا قلب للشريعة فإن الولاية ثابتة للمؤمنين المتقين كما قال تعالى :* *( ألا إن أولياء الله لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون الذين آمنوا وكانوا يتقون   والنبوة أخص من الولاية والرسالة أخص من النبوة *   *99 - ونؤمن بما جاء من كراماتهم وصح عن الثقات من رواياتهم*   *  ذلك لأن الناس وبخاصة المتأخرين منهم قد توسعوا في رواية الكرامات إلى درجة أنهم رووا باسمها الأباطيل التي لا يشك في بطلانها من له أدنى ذرة من عقل بل إن فيها أحيانا ما هو الشرك الأكبر وفي الربوبية وكتاب طبقات الأولياء للشعراني من أوسع الكتب ذكرا لمثل تلك الأباطيل التي منها قول أحد أوليائه : تركت قولي للشيء كن فيكون عشرين سنة أدبا مع الله تعالى الله عما يقول الظالمون علوا كبيرا .وتجد طائفة لا بأس بها من الكرامات الصحيحة عن بعض الصحابة في كتاب " رياض الصالحين " للإمام النووي *   *100 - ونؤمن بأشراط الساعة من خروج الدجال ونزول عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام من السماء   ونؤمن بطلوع الشمس من مغربها وخروج دابة الأرض من موضعها .*  *101 - ولا نصدق كاهنا ولا عرافا ولا من يدعي شيئا يخالف الكتاب والسنة وإجماع الأمة .*  *102 - ونرى الجماعة حقا وصوابا والفرقة زيغا وعذابا .*  *( 2 ) وهي ما كان عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه وهي الفرقة الناجية وهي طائفة أهل الحديث ومن اتبع سبيلهم من أتباع المذاهب وغيرهم .*  *103 - ودين الله في الأرض والسماء واحد وهو دين الإسلام قال الله تعالى : ( إن الدين عند الله الإسلام )   وقال تعالى : ( ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا ) *    *فدين الإسلام هو ما شرعه الله سبحانه وتعالى لعباده على ألسنة رسله وأصل هذا الدين وفروعه روايته عن الرسل وهو ظاهر غاية الظهور يمكن كل مميز من صغير وكبير وفصيح وأعجم وذكي وبليد أن يدخل فيه بأقصر زمان وإنه يقع الخروج منه بأسرع من ذلك من إنكار كلمة أو تكذيب أو معارضة أو كذب على الله أو ارتياب في قول الله تعالى أو رد لما أنزل أو شك فيما نفى الله عنه الشك أو غير ذلك مما في معناه .*  *فقد دل الكتاب والسنة على ظهور دين الإسلام وسهولة تعلمه وأنه يتعلمه لوافد ثم يولي في وقته واختلاف تعليم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في بعض الألفاظ بحسب من يتعلم فإن كان بعيد الوطن كضمام بن ثعلبة النجدي ووفد عبد القيس علمهم ما لم يسعهم جهله مع علمه أن دينه سيشر في الآفاق ويرسل إليهم من يفقههم في سائر ما يحتاجون إليه ومن كان قريب الوطن يمكنه الإتيان كل وقت بحيث يتعلم على التدريج أو كان قد علم فيه أنه قد عرف ما لا بد منه أجابه بحسب حاله وحاجته على ما تدل قرينة حال السائل كقوله : ( قل آمنت بالله ثم استقم ) وأما من شرع دينا لم يأذن به الله فمعلوم أن أصوله المستلزمة له لا يجوز أن تكون منقولة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن غيره من المرسلين إذ هو باطل وملزوم الباطل باطل كما أن لازم الحق حق .*  *104 - وهو بين الغلو والتقصير وبين التشبيه والتعطيل وبين الجبر والقدر وبين الأمن والإياس .*  *105 - فهذا ديننا واعتقادنا ظاهرا وباطنا ونحن برآء إلى الله من كل من خالف الذي ذكرناه وبيناه .*  *ونسأل الله تعالى أن يثبتنا على الإيمان ويختم لنا به ويعصمنا من الأهواء المختلفة والآراء المتفرقة والمذاهب الردية مثل المشبهة والمعتزلة والجهمية والجبرية والقدرية وغيرهم من الذين خالفوا السنة والجماعة وحالفوا الضلالة ونحن منهم* *  كالمقلدة الذين جعلوا التقليد دينا واجبا على كل من جاء بعد القرن الرابع الهجري وأعرضوا بسبب ذلك عن الاهتداء بنور الكتاب والسنة واتهموا كل من حاول الخلاص من الجمود المذهبي إلى التمسك بهدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بما شاءت لهم أهواؤهم ورحم الله إمام السنة إذا يقول :*  *دين النبي محمد أخبار                نعمت المطية للفتى آثار*  *لا ترغبن عن الحديث وآله              فالرأي ليل والحديث نهار*  *ولربما جهل الفتى أثر الهدى             والشمس بازغة لها أنوار*  *والحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------

